# Steven Slate Drums and Guitar Pro



## JCSeven (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi guys,

I just got Steven Slate Drums to make backing tracks for a project of mine but some things on the midi map are not like the guitar pro one. For example: the 57 cymbal is now 58 or something like that.. So it won't play when I play the midi.

Anyone knows how to change it? I tried going into the mapping section of the SSD mixer but got confused.. it's all blurry and I can't see the notes. I also need to edit the numbers, not the notes if you get what I mean..

Thanks alot for you help


----------



## DXL (Mar 12, 2016)

I always write my drum tracks in guitar pro and export them to reaper for Steven Slate, so I usually have to go through this crap whenever I'm recording something new. The midi mapping on Steven Slate is alright but sometimes doesn't do what you want it to, like it will sometimes merge two of the drums at a single midi note instead of swapping them. I usually just use the "select all notes of same value" feature in the reaper midi editor and then drag each midi note to wherever Steven Slate has the corresponding drum. It's a little tedious but only takes a couple of minutes.


----------



## JCSeven (Mar 12, 2016)

Hey man, thank you for your answer.

I went on the Steven Slate Drums and Trigger User Group on Facebook,
they have a Guitar Pro Conversion map there, it works for me at the moment.
I figured I'd post it up here if anyone has the same issue.


----------



## Guamskyy (Mar 14, 2016)

You can also change the midi mapping yourself in SSD's user interface like how I did. I think that's a lot faster way to have things go the way you want: change it to how you want it


----------

